# US Election Night......Nov 3, 2020



## sags (May 15, 2010)

An epic night of live television is in store for anyone interested in observing history.

My plans....a bucket of KFC, some bottles of ice cold Coke, a Ceasar salad, a cheese,veggie and deli meat tray, and I will be good for the night.

I just have to figure out if I can watch CNN and Fox on the same big screen TV.

I want to switch out for commercials and see the jubilation on one network and tears on the other as the results roll in.

Be there or be square.......

Your plans ?


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

I am not too interested in watching the election blow by blow but the menu sounds good. When should I be there and do you have two reclining chairs that can be placed 6 feet apart. We can put the chicken in the middle. lol


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

LOL......but the play by play was the best part in 2016.

Clinton's going to win easy.... Clinton is going to win....Clinton can still pull out a victory....Clinton still has a shot.....and the winner is.......Donald Trump.

It reminded me of this Spike Jones song when I was young.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

sags said:


> An epic night of live television is in store for anyone interested in observing history.
> My plans....a bucket of KFC, some bottles of ice cold Coke, a Ceasar salad, a cheese,veggie and deli meat tray, and I will be good for the night.
> I just have to figure out if I can watch CNN and Fox on the same big screen TV.
> I want to switch out for commercials and see the jubilation on one network and tears on the other as the results roll in.
> ...


I like your appetizer menu, saggy 🤪What'll you do for main course!
I might to go right on da beer ...it starts later on here.....

Also wondering what bombshells DJT will pull outta the bag as we head down the stretch!


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

sags said:


> My plans....a bucket of KFC,


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

sags said:


> An epic night of live television is in store for anyone interested in observing history.
> 
> My plans....a bucket of KFC, some bottles of ice cold Coke, a Ceasar salad, a cheese,veggie and deli meat tray, and I will be good for the night.
> 
> ...


Likely won't have results on election night. Reminds me of the last federal election--we had to wait all the way until morning (I think because of a computer glitch with the new automated result submission system, I guess they had to revert to calling in the results). Only for this election it might be days, unless it is a blowout that the mail-in votes can't possibly change the results. And if that is true, it would only be likely for a Biden win, given his poll advantage (a Trump win is possible but a blowout is very unlikely). And if it is a Biden win, I don't see Trump conceding too quickly while there are votes yet to count.

So, by all means, watch on election night. But it will be a lot of talking heads and silly graphical gimmicks (in 2016 it was holograms and big touch displays, etc.).


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I agree that Trump may not concede the election regardless of the results, but Florida will report their early and mail in voting totals around 7 pm.

The "on the ground" reporting is that early voting is at historically high levels. People are waiting in 12 hour lineups to make sure their vote is counted.

If Biden is winning Florida by a substantial number of votes , Trump simply can't make it up with election day ballots. Biden will get some of those votes.

If Florida goes to Biden.........it is all over for Trump.

If Florida goes to Trump........it will be a long night.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I doubt Trump would concede on election night even in a blow out. He is so vindictive he likely wouldn't give Biden the glory of speaking to the nation election night. I will be watching at some point, perhaps 7ish pm PST. Results from PA, OH and FL may be "directional" by then and that will be the difference.

FWIW, he may not concede until Electoral College vote is taken.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Biden and Trump have opposing town halls on tonight.

Trump agreed to the debate on NBC purposefully to be opposite Biden's, and is already complaining in tweets that he will be treated badly.

The debate with Biden will probably be a civilized, normal debate.......boring.

I am going to watch the Trump rampage on NBC.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

There is some talk about Republican controlled states invalidating the results of the election in their state and sending Trump electors even if Biden wins the vote, using 'irregularities' as a cover. I find this a bit far fetched because they would trigger a serious constitutional crisis and you better believe that the electoral college is going to be an enormous target for constitutional amendment.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

sags said:


> I agree that Trump may not concede the election regardless of the results, but Florida will report their early and mail in voting totals around 7 pm.


The Democrats still haven't conceded the 2016 election. Hillary publicly told Biden NOT to concede under any circumstances.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

How do we know Biden will be live and not prerecorded bits spliced together?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The GOP in California have refused to stop putting out fake ballot boxes. Some them had "official" stamped on them.

The Giuliani and Barr "unmasking" investigation didn't find anything, so now they trot out some BS story about Hunter Biden.

The Hunter Biden story is so stupid it is unbelievable, but the Trump crooks aren't all that smart.

An unknown man drops off his computer to a blind guy who owns a computer repair store and he keeps it for years until one day he "finds" emails and then gives them to a guy (who the US Treasury confirmed is a Russian intelligence agent) who gives the hard drive to Rudy Guiliani.........just before an election.

Sure.......okay Rudy.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

sags said:


> The Hunter Biden story is so stupid it is unbelievable, but the Trump crooks aren't all that smart.
> 
> An unknown man drops off his computer to a blind guy who owns a computer repair store and he keeps it for years until one day he "finds" emails and then gives them to a guy (who the US Treasury confirmed is a Russian intelligence agent) who gives the hard drive to Rudy Guiliani.........just before an election.


Interesting, so you feel the whole thing is a hoax? Wow, I hadn't heard that one yet. Man, all those documents and e-mails seemed so real that I read. But, you've established that they're all bogus. Quite a ruse.

ltr


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Prairie Guy said:


> The Democrats still haven't conceded the 2016 election. Hillary publicly told Biden NOT to concede under any circumstances.


You keep saying this. Multiple conservative sources say it is not true:








Trump wins presidency, defeats Clinton in historic election upset


Donald Trump, defying the pundits and polls to the end, defeated Hillary Clinton in Tuesday’s presidential election and claimed an establishment-stunning victory that exposes the depth of voter dissatisfaction – and signals immense changes ahead for American policy at home and abroad.




www.foxnews.com












Clinton concedes to Trump


NEW YORK CITY — Hillary Clinton has conceded the 2016 presidential election to Donald Trump.




www.washingtonexaminer.com












Donald Trump to be nation's 45th president; Hillary Clinton concedes - Breitbart


NEW YORK, Nov. 9 (UPI) — Republican Donald Trump on Tuesday completed one of the most improbable campaigns in American history, going from business




www.breitbart.com


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

like_to_retire said:


> Interesting, so you feel the whole thing is a hoax? Wow, I hadn't heard that one yet. Man, all those documents and e-mails seemed so real that I read. But, you've established that they're all bogus. Quite a ruse.
> 
> ltr


Here's an article from the Washington Post that goes into it:


https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2020/10/14/hunter-bidens-alleged-laptop-an-explainer/


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Is the 2020 race closer than many believe?

While general election polling often shows Joe Biden leading the president by margins of 10 points and with substantial leads in some key battleground states, is the race actually much closer? The panel discusses.
MSNBC - Morning Joe 
(Flash Video)








Is the 2020 race closer than many believe?


While general election polling often shows Joe Biden leading the president by margins of 10 points and with substantial leads in some key battleground states, is the race actually much closer? The panel discusses.




www.msnbc.com


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

calm said:


> Is the 2020 race closer than many believe?
> 
> While general election polling often shows Joe Biden leading the president by margins of 10 points and with substantial leads in some key battleground states, is the race actually much closer? The panel discusses.
> MSNBC - Morning Joe
> ...


People are literally attacking and shooting Trump supporters.
There is a group remaining silent, or outright lying because they fear for their safety.

Biden and Harris supporters, and apparently even campaign staff are donating to bail out rioters. That doesn't play well with a LOT of people.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

MrMatt said:


> People are literally attacking and shooting Trump supporters.


I agree that the protests are not being carried out or performed with "Perfection" and made in heaven.

We are talking about emotional human beings.

This is normal human behaviour.

We should be denouncing the U.S. Capitalist for creating the violence in the first place.

The U.S. Capitalist is committing violence against millions and millions and millions. The U.S. Capitalists are abandoning citizens on the street like magots with an offer of 7 bucks per day when just 6 months ago Billy Gates and Warren Buffett were made completely whole and there was no "Means Test".


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

sags said:


> I agree that Trump may not concede the election regardless of the results, but Florida will report their early and mail in voting totals around 7 pm.
> 
> The "on the ground" reporting is that early voting is at historically high levels. People are waiting in 12 hour lineups to make sure their vote is counted.
> 
> ...


Mike Bloomberg raised $16,000,000 so convicted felons could vote in Florida. Apparently it goes without saying that the Democrats have the criminal vote locked up.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/mike-bloomberg-raises-16-million-to-allow-former-felons-to-vote-in-florida/2020/09/21/6dda787e-fc5a-11ea-8d05-9beaaa91c71f_story.html


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Prairie Guy said:


> How do we know Biden will be live and not prerecorded bits spliced together?


How do we know Trump isn't a jackolantern stuffed with hot garbage?


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I think that those persons with a criminal or felony record should be able to vote once they have completed the sentence, including paroles.

A criminal record is like the Star of David patch that Hitler gave the Jews.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

The Democrats can't get along without the criminal vote. From convicted felons in Florida to Antifa and BLM looters in the northeast, illegal immigrants, dead people - we know why they are so opposed to voter ID. The one thing they don't want is honest, hard working, mature, well informed voters.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

It really solves the problem to keep those with criminal records alienated from society and unemployable. That's how you ensure they have few options but to return to crime and then cost more tax dollars to host with free room and board.

Interesting that Trump is trailing with every demographic except uneducated white men.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

This election is major to exposing the COVID scandal. Biden will be for masks & lock downs. The odds are higher Trump will bring charges to those behind the COVID scandal. Trump I think would win if there was no corruption. I do not trust mail in votes


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

calm said:


> I agree that the protests are not being carried out or performed with "Perfection" and made in heaven.
> 
> We are talking about emotional human beings.
> 
> ...


Violence has existed for all time.
It's the natural condition.

Modern civilization has been a huge win for everyone.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

sags said:


> The GOP in California have refused to stop putting out fake ballot boxes. Some them had "official" stamped on them.


This is a crazy new thing the Republicans are trying. It's quite clearly a method to disrupt the election process... it's election fraud. By now it should be clear that the Republicans are trying all kinds of things to steal the election. They simply do not respect democracy.

they tried tampering with the postal service to sabotage mail-in ballots
they are creating a fictional narrative about mail-in voter fraud
Trump has said repeatedly that he won't accept the election results
and now Republicans are directly tampering with drop boxes
There's something really wrong with this party and their values. If they succeed in their schemes this year, there's a good chance they could destroy the USA.

Maybe it's time to bring in a reputable country such as Germany or Sweden to help monitor their elections? Americans are losing their ability to carry out democracy.









California Republican Party Admits It Placed Misleading Ballot Boxes Around State (Published 2020)


Government officials say the receptacles are illegal and could lead to election fraud, but the party says it will continue the practice.




www.nytimes.com












Schwarzenegger: California Republicans 'off the rails' with 'fake' ballot boxes


"I think it's just Mickey Mouse stuff that, you know, has serious kind of effects," the former governor said.




www.politico.com


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

You realize both parties are behaving very unethically.

There is documented proof of mail in voter fraud.

I've never heard Trump say he wont' accept the results, he has said he expects it to go to court.
I think we can all agree this will be an incredibly contentious election, remember Hilary said not to concede under ANY circumstances.

According to your link convenient drop boxes are being used to collect ballots that's not "tampering" by any definition I'm aware of.


The whole thing is a disaster, you have to realize that many people think this is literally a life and death struggle. There are those who will stop at nothing to try and get the result they want.
Considering that so many think the stakes are so high, it's no wonder they're getting ridiculous and cutting ethical corners.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Finally the real voter supression is putting up candidates most people don't want to vote for, and both parties are guilty of that.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> You realize both parties are behaving very unethically.
> 
> There is documented proof of mail in voter fraud.
> 
> ...


It's illegal for people to collect ballots in this way. Who knows whether the intent was to collect them to turn them in or to destroy them. They could even cross-reference against their support database and destroy ballots from likely opposition voters.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Media reports claim that the documents found on a Hunter Biden computer are not to be trusted as being legitimate.

A Russian could of put them on the computer.

Whew! The Ruling Class must really want Biden elected when they use this as a defence.
When the FBI comes and grabs me for my 10 thousand illegal .mp3 collection, I am just gonna say the Russian's put that stuff on my computer.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Makes me happy and appreciative that I live in Canada.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

sags said:


> An epic night of live television is in store for anyone interested in observing history.
> 
> My plans....a bucket of KFC, some bottles of ice cold Coke, a Ceasar salad, a cheese,veggie and deli meat tray, and I will be good for the night.
> ...


Please tell me it's chicken.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Ummm...........I like to share so you can have that piece MP.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

I appreciate that magnanimous gesture!


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Kind of amazing that Trump chose mask wearing as the hill he wanted to die on. He spent so much energy casting doubt and criticizing mask wearing, and most Americans, including most Republican voters, support mask wearing. It's an 80-20 issue that he made political, and then chose to get on the wrong side of.

Chris Chistie got out after 7 days in the ICU, and came out and said it was a mistake not to wear a mask in the WH and that people should wear masks so that the economy can reopen sooner.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

calm said:


> Media reports claim that the documents found on a Hunter Biden computer are not to be trusted as being legitimate.
> 
> A Russian could of put them on the computer.
> 
> ...


And yet the pee dossier and Russian collusion hoax was legitimate?


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Prairie Guy said:


> And yet the pee dossier and Russian collusion hoax was legitimate?


I don't follow the Russia Collusion trip. It is just too complicated for me.
It does not interest me enough to spend time investigating it.
Are there double standards? Yep.

It seems that the Ruling Class are going to stall-out this Hunter Biden story until after the election and say that the FBI is investigating.

I am dismayed at how censorship was used to hide the story. For 2 days, many blogs were not able to post a link to New York Post story without a warning from Twitter and Google after hitting the address bar.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

MrMatt said:


> You realize both parties are behaving very unethically.


False equivalency. There is "no contest" here.



MrMatt said:


> There is documented proof of mail in voter fraud.


Only within typical and acceptable margins, nothing out of the ordinary: that's what the experts say.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> False equivalency. There is "no contest" here.
> 
> Only within typical and acceptable margins, nothing out of the ordinary: that's what the experts say.


You're right, but I wasn't going to start ranking who's worse, can't we agree that both parties are behaving very bad?
We all know the DNC is far worse, they even manufactured false allegations against supreme court judges. But I think playing the "X side is bad" game doesn't add to the conversation.

"typical and Acceptable margins" of voter fraud.. sorry no.
There is no acceptable level of electoral fraud.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

They claim that more people watched Biden than watched Trump.
I'm a Leftie and I am not an American citizen.
I already knew that Biden was going to talk like a surgeon and I wanted entertainment, so I watched Trump.
I was well entertained.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

It is reported that Rudy Guiliani is now under investigation regarding the latest Hunter Biden "computer leak".

The person that Guiliani was involved with is a known Russian spy who was already under investigation during the time period in question.

It appears that Guiliani fumbled his way right into an ongoing investigation while hanging around with one of the primary suspects.

The "unmasking" probe fizzled out and nothing came of it, despite all the claims by Trump, Guiliani, and the Republicans.

The end esult from this latest bunged smear campaign may net Guiliani more harsh consequences.

Aiding and abetting interference of an election in partnership with a foreign adversary is a criminal felony.

Today, Guiliani's daughter endorsed Joe Biden.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Trump is now bashing the moderator of the NBC debate. It is all her fault that he performed so poorly.

Only a few days until the election, but I am wondering if Trump is going to last that long. People in his administration are already sending out resumes.

Past members of the Trump adminnistration are also speaking out now. General Kelly and Chris Christie are the latest to join Senator Ben Sasse and MItt Romney. George W. Bush administration officials released an ad that all but endorsed Biden, and a GOP Governor voted for Ronald Reagan, instead of Trump.

Trump's days are numbered, but he still has time to do a lot of damage and he is becoming more unhinged.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Mukhang pera said:


> Please tell me it's chicken.


 .. shaped like a squirrel? Don't worry, Popeye uses only real chicken. 

Now ... there has been incidents of battered rodents in KFC I heard... in the USA though.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

sags said:


> Aiding and abetting interference of an election in partnership with a foreign adversary is a criminal felony.


The Democrats are guilty of colluding with Christopher Steele.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Hunter Biden got paid as a consultant at a gas company and he had no experience in this field at all.
It just so happens that his Dad was Vice President.
His Dad is so heavily involved in the collapse of the Ukraine government that he was totally unaware that his son was earning millions.
In fact, Biden was so totally unaware that he demanded that the prosecutor be fired or lose U.S. government support.

Nobody can prove "Intent" or that Joe Biden knew what was going on, so obviously it is a Russian plot. And any documents which show otherwise are obviously fake. 
Joe Biden goes to church every Sunday. Joe Biden traveled AmTrack for years and years. 
And Joe Biden loves his family.
God Bless America.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

MrMatt said:


> You're right, but I wasn't going to start ranking who's worse, can't we agree that both parties are behaving very bad?
> We all know the DNC is far worse


A complete fiction. There is nothing nefarious on the Democrat side that even comes _close_ to the level of the corruption and anti-democratic activity from Trump and the White House.

But again this tactic from MrMatt is the usual deflection whenever the far right / MAGA is challenged. Always the same, very professional, reaction from MrMatt.

By anti-democratic I mean that the Trump-Republicans are literally fighting against democracy. Things that are unimaginable in modern, civilized democracies. I know that Canadians aren't taking the US stuff seriously but there is a real problem here. The USA sets the tone for the world, and we are watching -- before our eyes -- the dismantling of western democracy and the normalization of hard-right authoritarianism.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Prairie Guy said:


> The Democrats are guilty of colluding with Christopher Steele.


Steele was intially hired by the Republicans.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

calm said:


> Hunter Biden got paid as a consultant at a gas company and he had no experience in this field at all.
> It just so happens that his Dad was Vice President.
> His Dad is so heavily involved in the collapse of the Ukraine government that he was totally unaware that his son was earning millions.
> In fact, Biden was so totally unaware that he demanded that the prosecutor be fired or lose U.S. government support.
> ...


I believe Biden was on the companies Board of Directors. If you look at the makeup of corporate boards you will find many people with no relevant expertise.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Some think the FBI will indict Rudy Giuliani and others after Trump and Pence are gone, so they can't pardon them.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> A complete fiction. There is nothing nefarious on the Democrat side that even comes _close_ to the level of the corruption and anti-democratic activity from Trump and the White House.
> 
> But again this tactic from MrMatt is the usual deflection whenever the far right / MAGA is challenged. Always the same, very professional, reaction from MrMatt.
> 
> By anti-democratic I mean that the Trump-Republicans are literally fighting against democracy. Things that are unimaginable in modern, civilized democracies. I know that Canadians aren't taking the US stuff seriously but there is a real problem here. The USA sets the tone for the world, and we are watching -- before our eyes -- the dismantling of western democracy and the normalization of hard-right authoritarianism.


Not even close? You're right on that.

They're pushing to relax ID laws so non-citizens can vote.

They are bailing out rioters.
Literally giving money to scumbags who are literally burning down cities.

We're watching mobs destroy civilization and descend to tribal rule, if you're in the right tribe, the laws don't apply.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

sags said:


> Steele was intially hired by the Republicans.


Irrelevant. His corruption happened when he worked with the Democrats.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

sags said:


> I believe Biden was on the companies Board of Directors. If you look at the makeup of corporate boards you will find many people with no relevant expertise.


One of Hunter Biden's emails to his son said that his dad takes half of what he earned.

I'm pretty sure that's common too.


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

sags said:


> Trump's days are numbered, but he still has time to do a lot of damage and he is becoming more unhinged.


Good riddance. He needs help however. His little ego will not accept this loss.
I think americans are not as dumb as the world thinks. Time for a change.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Prairie Guy said:


> One of Hunter Biden's emails to his son said that his dad takes half of what he earned.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's common too.


So if it was true, all it shows is a father trying to put money away for a son with an addiction and deep psychological issues.

Hunter Biden lost his mother and sister in an auto crash, which made him that much closer to his brother Beau.

When Beau was sick and in pain from cancer, Hunter Biden was there every day his bedside. When Beau passed away, Hunter was there holding his hand.

Hunter went into a deep depression and did stupid things. He lashed out in anger and became addicted to drugs.

As any parent can empathize with, Joe Biden was there to support his son.

If it weren't for his wife Jill's support, Joe Biden may well have gone down the same path as his son.

The crushing pain that Joe and his family have endured and how they handled it is evidence of his inner strength and resolve.

Trump exploits the Biden family pain for political gain..........".lock them up......lock up the Bidens", Trump says at a rally yesterday.

Donald Trump lacks all basic human decency.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

Hunter Biden sold access to the US government when his dad was VP and now corrupt Joe Biden wants to be president. The other family issue are irrelevant.

You may not like those facts but your opinion doesn't matter.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Prairie Guy said:


> Hunter Biden sold access to the US government when his dad was VP and now corrupt Joe Biden wants to be president. The other family issue are irrelevant.
> 
> You may not like those facts but your opinion doesn't matter.


Trump family not selling access? Never mind violating emoluments clause, using the official capacity to personally enrich themselves and their family. As blatant as forcing the secret service to pay exorbitant rates to protect the president at his own property.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

andrewf said:


> Trump family not selling access? Never mind violating emoluments clause, using the official capacity to personally enrich themselves and their family. As blatant as forcing the secret service to pay exorbitant rates to protect the president at his own property.


Address Biden's corruption instead of deflecting.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

james4beach said:


> False equivalency. There is "no contest" here.
> 
> 
> 
> Only within typical and acceptable margins, nothing out of the ordinary: that's what the experts say.


Pennsylvania just rejected 334,000 fraudulent ballots. Is that within acceptable margins?









ELECTION FRAUD: Pennsylvania Rejects 334,000 Duplicate Ballots Already - Kentucky Reports Bins of Ballots Discarded


Democrat election fraud is already in the works. Pennsylvania and Kentucky report incidences of destruction and duplication of hundreds of thousands of ballots. According to Top Trade Guru: Pennsylvania has rejected hundreds of thousands of applications for mail-in ballots ahead of the 2020...




www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Prairie Guy said:


> Pennsylvania just rejected 334,000 fraudulent ballots. Is that within acceptable margins?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to the article you posted, they rejected about that many duplicate _requests for ballots_, not ballots. The error arose because people did not realize they had already requested a ballot by checking a box when they requested a ballot for the primary. There's nothing fraudulent about that. And even if it was attempted fraud, it was caught, so what's the issue? Trump has even told his followers to vote twice to make sure the fraud processes work. Seems like they do.

As for Kentucky, it's obviously bad that some mailman went rogue and threw out ballots, but 1) there were only 112 of them, 2) he was caught, and 3) none of them were filled out. The ballots that were retrieved were given to the post office to be properly delivered, and if anyone didn't receive their ballot in time, they could go vote in person.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Spudd said:


> According to the article you posted, they rejected about that many duplicate _requests for ballots_, not ballots. The error arose because people did not realize they had already requested a ballot by checking a box when they requested a ballot for the primary. There's nothing fraudulent about that. And even if it was attempted fraud, it was caught, so what's the issue? Trump has even told his followers to vote twice to make sure the fraud processes work. Seems like they do.
> 
> As for Kentucky, it's obviously bad that some mailman went rogue and threw out ballots, but 1) there were only 112 of them, 2) he was caught, and 3) none of them were filled out. The ballots that were retrieved were given to the post office to be properly delivered, and if anyone didn't receive their ballot in time, they could go vote in person.


Yeah, seems like a lot of justification going on there. Maybe it's valid and maybe it's not, but there appears to be lots of avenues for fraud. I don't like it, just like I don't like any online voting. Too many ways to game the system.

To me, I think the safest method is to go to a polling booth and show your identification and your name gets crossed off the list and then you vote. Full stop. Pretty hard to cheat that system.

No identification, no vote.

When there's a crisis such as a pandemic, then delay the vote until there isn't one.

ltr


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

andrewf said:


> Trump family not selling access? Never mind violating emoluments clause, using the official capacity to personally enrich themselves and their family. As blatant as forcing the secret service to pay exorbitant rates to protect the president at his own property.


This guy (Trump) and his cronies are committing crimes all over the place. Several of them have already been charged with criminal offences, but it's just the tip of the iceberg. It's becoming hard to keep track.

Worse, Trump now interferes with the justice department and is directly -- overtly -- pressuring the Attorney General to do his bidding.

The whole purpose of democratic governments with separation of powers is to prevent this kind of massive abuse of power, but Trump is so incredibly corrupt that he's pushing the American system to its limits. And the Republican party still supports him! What a disgusting group of people ... no respect for America, no respect for democracy.

These guys are the swamp, taking it to whole new levels... he's even put his own family members into important roles in the government. Ivanka and Kusher, who have no experience and no business being in those roles.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Prairie Guy said:


> Address Biden's corruption instead of deflecting.


Fair enough. He's going to be the next president. Trump is soon to be history.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Spudd said:


> According to the article you posted, they rejected about that many duplicate _requests for ballots_, not ballots. The error arose because people did not realize they had already requested a ballot by checking a box when they requested a ballot for the primary. There's nothing fraudulent about that. And even if it was attempted fraud, it was caught, so what's the issue? Trump has even told his followers to vote twice to make sure the fraud processes work. Seems like they do.
> 
> As for Kentucky, it's obviously bad that some mailman went rogue and threw out ballots, but 1) there were only 112 of them, 2) he was caught, and 3) none of them were filled out. The ballots that were retrieved were given to the post office to be properly delivered, and if anyone didn't receive their ballot in time, they could go vote in person.


Don't let facts get in the way a good narrative.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

With everything Trump and his minions are uncovering about Hillary Clinton and Hunter Biden, I will go out on a limb with a prediction that neither of them will win the 2020 election for President.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

When this Hunter Biden story was kind of "Disappeared" it shows everybody just how easy it is going to be for the Ruling Class to prevent access to any URL they please as martial law is introduced.
With the social platforms being privately owned, the Ruling Class have control of Free Speech.

In Congress they are changing the definition of Anti-Semitism making it more difficult to speak against Israeli government policies. A passion towards justice for the Palestinian People is renamed as anti-Semitism.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The days are dwindling down to the day of Judgement for Trump and the Republicans.


----------



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

sags said:


> An epic night of live television is in store for anyone interested in observing history.
> 
> My plans....a bucket of KFC, some bottles of ice cold Coke, a Ceasar salad, a cheese,veggie and deli meat tray, and I will be good for the night.
> 
> ...


Fox News for sure !
Food - Chicken wing, pizza and 6-pack with couple a juiced brownie  for dessert. And a bottle of champagne to celebrate the landslide win. Can't wait !!!


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

like_to_retire said:


> Yeah, seems like a lot of justification going on there. Maybe it's valid and maybe it's not, but there appears to be lots of avenues for fraud. I don't like it, just like I don't like any online voting. Too many ways to game the system ....


YMMV as there's what it looks like based on limited info versus what's happening behind the scenes.

Signature and with possibly some additional on file info seems to be as much as most articles identify as a protection. Where one looks at reported voting fraud there are mentions of several other methods that have caught things like mail in ballots in different states or a mail vote in one state with an in person vote in another state via things like multi-state voter databases. Data mining has also triggered an investigation then charges for the perpetrators and a redo of the state election.

What on the surface looked like an easy end run around the system was caught through methods that are not well known.




like_to_retire said:


> ...To me, I think the safest method is to go to a polling booth and show your identification and your name gets crossed off the list and then you vote. Full stop. Pretty hard to cheat that system.


I would tend to agree. There are reported cases for polling stations of impersonation fraud, false registrations, ineligible voting and altering the vote count so attempted fraud happens no matter the method.


Cheers


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Benting said:


> Fox News for sure !
> Food - Chicken wing, pizza and 6-pack with couple a juiced brownie  for dessert. And a bottle of champagne to celebrate the landslide win. Can't wait !!!


After MP's post, I will opt for the chicken wing, pizza combo now myself.

I will alternate between CNN and Fox......party at one and funeral at the other.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

The National Security People are talking about Iran and Russia tinkering around within the election infrastructure.
You can't believe a thing they say.
Not a thing.

When the riots intensify, America must find the "Other" or the "Outsider" who is fermenting unrest which would not normally happen in a perfect system like Capitalism.

The media always will claim that It is never community members who riot, it is those outsiders who travel to the community and cause problems.

WikiLeaks published what was called a "Vault" of documents which contained all the CIA code.

Every hacker on the face of this earth has access to these files which were stolen from the CIA.

Wikileaks’ publication of Vault 7: CIA Hacking Tools Revealed that the CIA “had produced more than a thousand hacking systems, trojans, viruses, and other ‘weaponized’ malware.”

-- Vault 7 revelations that the CIA had developed a program to metadata a hack by adding ‘fingerprints’ to ‘prove’ that some other foreign agency had committed the hack.




__





Vault7 - Home







wikileaks.org


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks like attempted voting fraud. A man who tried to get an absentee ballot for his dead mother. At least it was caught. Oh, he was a registered Republican if that matters.








Forty Fort man charged with signing deceased mother’s name on mail-in ballot application | Times Leader


WILKES-BARRE — A Forty Fort man was charged Wednesday with forging the name of his deceased mother on an application for an absentee ballot that was sent to the Luzerne County Board of Elections last…




www.timesleader.com


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Trump needs a miracle........by the numbers.









2020 Election Forecast


Latest forecast of the 2020 presidential election between President Donald Trump and Joe Biden by Nate Silver’s FiveThirtyEight




projects.fivethirtyeight.com


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Is Trump going to begin saying "Lock Biden Up"?
The evidence of fraud by Joe Biden and his family is overwhelming.
Enough evidence to hire a special prosecutor today.

A week to go.

The recordings of Jared kushner with Bob Woodward are pretty damning against Trump dumping all the work on the State Governors and then screaming "Liberate" so Trump could get the credit is quite stunning.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Tucker Carlson said the treasure trove of evidence against the Bidens got stolen. Yup..........there they were.......gone.

Here is Carlson's story. It is good for a laugh.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321608055549775872


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Trump is done.

Fasten seatbelts and prepare for impact.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

sags said:


> Trump is done.
> 
> Fasten seatbelts and prepare for impact.


Don't underestimate him. He's a con man and master crook... I think he can still win.

Still, it does look like he's unlikely to win. The Iowa Electronic Markets (a political betting market with a good track record in past elections) is showing Trump's probability of winning the electoral college at only 16% now. He was as high as 50% before COVID hit.

Someone who believes Trump is going to win can invest in the futures contract and make *6.5x* their money (1.00 payout on a contract that currently costs 0.155)

If he had actually managed the COVID crisis competently, he would have both saved lives of citizens and might have even been re-elected. He could have even been celebrated for his vision and leadership during a tremendous crisis. But unfortunately, he just doesn't have the skills or intelligence for that.

It's horrific that hundreds of thousands of people had to die because of Trump's incompetence, selfishness, and stupidity.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

james4beach said:


> Don't underestimate him. He's a con man and master crook... I think he can still win.
> 
> Still, it does look like he's unlikely to win. The Iowa Electronic Markets (a political betting market with a good track record in past elections) is showing Trump's probability of winning the electoral college at only 16% now. He was as high as 50% before COVID hit.
> 
> ...


What planet are you living on? Trump tried to stop travellers from China bringing in Covid in January, and all the Democrats screamed racist and xenophobe and did everything they could to prevent it. He quarantined infected cruise ships, and sent hospital ships to New York to cope with the expected overflow of cases. He has also explored every means of controlling the virus like better sanitation, hydroxychloroquine, remdesivir vaccines, a temporary shutdown of public gathering places etc.
Meanwhile the Democrats told everyone to party in Chinatown, Democrat state governors put Covid cases in nursing homes resulting in thousands of unnecessary deaths, they allowed hundreds of protestors to riot in the streets while shutting down churches and schools, and now Biden wants to lock down the whole country causing a depression like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Trump failed America. He must be defeated so Biden can Make America Great Again.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

Biden has been in political office for 20% of the United States entire existence and has accomplished nothing. Don't get your hopes up... 🤣 🤣


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

good grief! what choice, eh?


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Virtually every poll is forecasting a significant Biden win. this should be over in less than 48 hours. 538 has it at only 10% now and dropping quickly for Trump.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

sags said:


> Trump failed America. He must be defeated so Biden can *Make America Great Again.*


 ... no need for the sell-job. Biden needs to save America first before making America "normal", let alone great.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

doctrine said:


> Virtually every poll is forecasting a significant Biden win. this should be over in less than 48 hours. 538 has it at only 10% now and dropping quickly for Trump.


I remember virtually every poll calling for a Hillary victory in 2016. This year is that they oversampled even more Democrats and even less Trump voters will tell the pollsters who they are voting for.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

You could be right. Obviously it must be very difficult and embarrassing to say that you are going to vote for Donald Trump. I feel their discomfort.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Prairie Guy said:


> I remember virtually every poll calling for a Hillary victory in 2016. This year is that they oversampled even more Democrats and even less Trump voters will tell the pollsters who they are voting for.


Agree. I remember talking about this at work. We had surprisingly a few Americans working with me. Who people say they will vote for and who they actually vote for are different. Especially because it is such an embarrassment to say you support Trump. 

I have been to many events where everything is bashing Trump. I have had kids then accidently slip out that their parents are Trump supporters. Usually the parents, either ignore the comment, try to retract it or defend a very small part in what he does, always with a sense of embarrassment.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Odd ... most of my American relatives and their friends twist themselves in knots to avoid talking about voting/who the link unless they know they are in a like minded environment. Where my relative didn't know the American guest visiting - the tacit was to say "undecided, waiting for the debates" when I knew the vote was for Trump.


Cheers


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

Plugging Along said:


> Agree. I remember talking about this at work. We had surprisingly a few Americans working with me. Who people say they will vote for and who they actually vote for are different. Especially because it is such an embarrassment to say you support Trump.
> 
> I have been to many events where everything is bashing Trump. I have had kids then accidently slip out that their parents are Trump supporters. Usually the parents, either ignore the comment, try to retract it or defend a very small part in what he does, always with a sense of embarrassment.


It's not an embarrassment...it's self preservation and protection from the unhinged left.

Don't forget...we have Canadians on this site who still believe the pee dossier.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Prairie Guy said:


> I remember virtually every poll calling for a Hillary victory in 2016. This year is that they oversampled even more Democrats and even less Trump voters will tell the pollsters who they are voting for.


Evidence?


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

andrewf said:


> Evidence?


There is plenty of evidence. Here's just one poll...there are plenty more that you are free to look up if you choose:

Strongly Democrat - 28%
Not very strong Democrat - 7%
lean Democrat - 10%
Strongly Republican - 22%
not very strong Republican - 5%
lean Republican - 9%

Here's the math that you won't bother to do because it will prove me right: 27% more strong Democrats, 40% more not very strong Democrats, 11% more lean Democrat





__





DocumentCloud







www.documentcloud.org


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Uhm, so one poll had more democrats sampled than republicans? That doesn't come close to supporting your assertion that all the polls are undersampling Trump supporters more than they did in 2016.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

The problem with polls is that people don't want to say they are voting for Trump because it makes them look stupid. Obviously there is something that Trump has done or may do that keeps them voting for him, but they are also aware that the guy is quite the idiot at times and voting for him makes them look stupid. So they vote for him in private and try to say nothing.

Kind of bizarre but that is the way it looks to me.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

OptsyEagle said:


> The problem with polls is that people don't want to say they are voting for Trump because it makes them look stupid. Obviously there is something that Trump has done or may do that keeps them voting for him, but they are also aware that the guy is quite the idiot at times and voting for him makes them look stupid. So they vote for him in private and try to say nothing.
> 
> Kind of bizarre but that is the way it looks to me.


The myth of the "shy Trump voter". Let's be honest, based on what you see in the news, do you actually believe there are shy Trump voters? There's a lot of people waving Trump flags and blocking roads: Trump supporters seen blocking traffic on a New Jersey highway and a New York bridge

There is a significant difference from 2016, in that the percentage of undecideds (who were the shy Trump voters) is significantly decreased in 2020. I believe that the numbers suggested that if all those undecideds swung to vote Trump this election, it wouldn't be enough. In 2016, there were 11%, this year there are 3% undecided: Trump and Biden Look Set to Split the Few Remaining Undecided Voters of 2020 - Morning Consult


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

andrewf said:


> Uhm, so one poll had more democrats sampled than republicans? That doesn't come close to supporting your assertion that all the polls are undersampling Trump supporters more than they did in 2016.


I provided verified proof of bias from the company who did that poll. Coincidentally that poll has roughly the same numbers as other polls. Anyone who understands basic math should be able to catch on.

I notice that you never provided proof to back up your claim. Put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

There are definitely problems with the US Postal Service that continue today, and this is a potential problem for mail-in ballots.

I receive utility bills in BC. I have not received my electric bill, so I phoned the third-party utility management company. It turns out that they mailed the bill October 9 from Colorado, and I still have not received it in BC as of today.

Actually come to think of it, I'm perfectly happy if my mail takes lower priority to Americans casting their ballots. Let's hope the USPS can process all of the mail-in ballots to help ensure a properly functioning democracy.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Prairie Guy said:


> I provided verified proof of bias from the company who did that poll. Coincidentally that poll has roughly the same numbers as other polls. Anyone who understands basic math should be able to catch on.
> 
> I notice that you never provided proof to back up your claim. Put your money where your mouth is.


This is a major failure of logic. A said the sky is blue. A is not reliable. Therefore the sky is green.

I made no claims.

Better stock up on tissues, PG. I think you might be disappointed with the results of the election.

I'll be happy to put my money where my mouth is. If you are so certain Trump will win, you'd have no trouble giving me 10:1 odds that he does? I will bet any amount you suggest.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

james4beach said:


> There are definitely problems with the US Postal Service that continue today, and this is a potential problem for mail-in ballots.
> 
> I receive utility bills in BC. I have not received my electric bill, so I phoned the third-party utility management company. It turns out that they mailed the bill October 9 from Colorado, and I still have not received it in BC as of today.
> 
> Actually come to think of it, I'm perfectly happy if my mail takes lower priority to Americans casting their ballots. Let's hope the USPS can process all of the mail-in ballots to help ensure a properly functioning democracy.


Trump deserves to be fired just for gross incompetence if the USPS failed so utterly under his watch. Never mind the more plausible explanation that USPS failure was by design in an attempt to steal the election and disenfranchise voters by making them choose between their vote and risk contracting a deadly illness.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

andrewf said:


> This is a major failure of logic. A said the sky is blue. A is not reliable. Therefore the sky is green.
> 
> I made no claims.
> 
> ...


I knew you couldn't find an unbiased poll.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

The Democrats have said that will not accept the results of the election:

"Biden campaign manager Jen O’Malley Dillon: “Under no scenario will Donald Trump be declared a victor on election night”


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

The quote obviously does not support your contention.

The winner is never formally declared until the electoral college votes...in December.


----------



## moderator2 (Sep 20, 2017)

*Note to all forum participants:*

To help counteract confusion and disinformation during the coming days, I request that you only post/cite news from major media outlets.

If I see posts containing disinformation, I will moderate them or take actions against users if they are repeatedly doing this. Hostile posts or support for violence will not be permitted.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

andrewf said:


> This is a major failure of logic. A said the sky is blue. A is not reliable. Therefore the sky is green.
> 
> I made no claims.
> 
> Better stock up on tissues, PG. I think you might be disappointed with the results of the election.





Prairie Guy said:


> I knew you couldn't find an unbiased poll.


All polls have sampling error. That is just basic statistics.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Prairie Guy said:


> The Democrats have said that will not accept the results of the election:
> 
> "Biden campaign manager Jen O’Malley Dillon: “Under no scenario will Donald Trump be declared a victor on election night”


The president is only elected by the electoral college in mid-December. As everyone reminds us, the votes on election day don't matter, it's all about the electoral college.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Prairie Guy said:


> I remember virtually every poll calling for a Hillary victory in 2016. This year is that they oversampled even more Democrats and even less Trump voters will tell the pollsters who they are voting for.


The only way Trump wins is all of the pollsters will have to be wrong, again, even after knowing how and why they were wrong last time. And they have to be more wrong than 2016. A similar amount of 'wrong' results in a Biden win.

If all of the margin of error in the polls (~3%) goes 100% to Trump in every single state, Biden still wins. Easily.

4% margin of error in all the battlegrounds going fully to Trump still isn't enough to give Trump a likely win. It would be close but most likely eventually a Biden win.

5% is better. Trump needs to be above and beyond the margin of error by almost double in every state that matters to have a likely victory. It would be the biggest and most embarrassing polling fiasco in history.

And of course, it has to be said, if the margin of error is even slightly towards Biden in even half of the states, then it is a Biden landslide and you can all go to sleep knowing quite easily who won.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The early votes are in.......

The first election day votes have been cast and tabulated in Dixville Notch, NH.....home of 12 residents and 5 eligible voters.

The results are Biden 5 and Trump 0. In 2016 the results were Clinton 4 and Trump 2.

Biden added 1 vote to the Democrats and Trump lost both his votes.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The national polls in 2016 were very accurate. The State polls were close but off by a couple % and Clinton narrowly lost some blue collar swing States.

This time polls focused more on county and state level numbers, and it is unlikely they are off enough for Trump to win.

He doesn't have a hill to climb.....he has to scale Mount Everest to win.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

I won't likely watch any of this on TV today or tonight if that is possible depending on the coverage. What ever happens will happen, maybe a good evening for some Seinfield episodes.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

moderator2 said:


> *Note to all forum participants:*
> 
> To help counteract confusion and disinformation during the coming days, I request that you only post/cite news from major media outlets.
> 
> If I see posts containing disinformation, I will moderate them or take actions against users if they are repeatedly doing this. Hostile posts or support for violence will not be permitted.


Please provide a list of the media sources that ALL of the mods deem "appropriate".


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Site's one part of the T&Cs:



> ... You understand that we have no obligation to monitor any bulletin boards, chat rooms, web logs, or other areas of the Web Site through which users can supply information or material. However, we reserve the right at all times to disclose any information we believe necessary to satisfy any law, regulation or governmental request, or to refuse to post or to remove any information or materials, in whole or in part, that in our sole discretion are objectionable or in violation of these Terms and Conditions of Service. We also reserve the right to deny access to the Web Site or any features of the Web Site to anyone, for any reasons, including as a result of persons who violate these Terms and Conditions of Service or who, in our sole judgment, interferes with the ability of others to enjoy our website or infringes the rights of others.


Besides the mods' job is voluntary (aka NOT paid).


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

I know what the rules are...I just want the mods to tell us which media sites they approve of.


----------



## potato69 (Mar 21, 2018)

I can hardly wait for this nightmare dumpster fire to be over. 
1) I hope that Biden has a committee to investigate all illegal actions by this administration and PROSECUTE.
2) Statehood for puerto rico and DC
3) Citicizenship for dreamers;
4) Fix Iran deal
5) rejoin paris accord
6) Increase taxes on high earners
7) so much more good that can be done.
8) reduce power of supreme court
9) so much more!

The last 4 years at the very best was such a colossal waste of time.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

Biden has been in office and done nothing except enrich himself and his family for 47 years.

Trump has been in office for 47 months and has created the best economy in US history and been nominated for 3 Nobel Peace prizes for unprecedented peace deals in the Middle East. I guess some people think those accomplishments are a waste of time...but that says more about them than it does about Trump.


----------



## potato69 (Mar 21, 2018)

Education is the key to avoiding such a dumpster fire in the future.

There is a personality type that is more prone to accepting conspiracy theories and lies. Although obviously education isn't full proof it does help:


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

10) Fix Social Security
11) Provide a public option alternative to private health insurance
12) Raise the federal minimum wage
13) Rebuild and replace infrastructure
14) Shift the economy into a green economy
15) Restore alliances with global allies

......and much more.

The Democrats are going to be busy.


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

There will be lots of conservative tears tonight. 
News source: reality


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I think we can start calling them Chumpers.


----------



## moderator2 (Sep 20, 2017)

Prairie Guy said:


> I know what the rules are...I just want the mods to tell us which media sites they approve of.


Specifically relating to this election, the following are considered reputable sources. You can link directly to any of these:

Major US news networks: CBS, CNN, NBC, ABC, Fox
Major public broadcasters: BBC, CBC, PBS, NPR, DW
National newspapers: Globe and Mail, National Post, USA Today, WSJ, NY Times

Please don't post links to Twitter. Too unreliable and random.


----------



## moderator2 (Sep 20, 2017)

I removed a post which included an image suggesting violence. A warning was sent to the member.

Please don't post anything suggesting or endorsing violence.


----------



## potato69 (Mar 21, 2018)

moderator2 said:


> I removed a post which included an image suggesting violence. A warning was sent to the member.
> 
> Please don't post anything suggesting or endorsing violence.


I apologize for implying that fascists (specifically nazi's) should be punched in the face.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

moderator2 said:


> Specifically relating to this election, the following are considered reputable sources. You can link directly to any of these:
> 
> Major US news networks: CBS, CNN, NBC, ABC, Fox
> Major public broadcasters: BBC, CBC, PBS, NPR, DW
> ...


So the the mods have decided that every single news source other than those listed is not reputable?

I could list a dozen media that are more reliable than CNN or NYT which are among the most biased media on the planet.


----------



## moderator2 (Sep 20, 2017)

Prairie Guy said:


> I could list a dozen media that are more reliable than CNN or NYT which are among the most biased media on the planet.


The ones I listed are the only ones considered reputable for election coverage and election results.

This is a moderation decision relating purely to the US election.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Prairie Guy said:


> So the the mods have decided that every single news source other than those listed is not reputable?
> 
> I could list a dozen media that are more reliable than CNN or NYT which are among the most biased media on the planet.


Don't you have something better to do?


----------



## moderator2 (Sep 20, 2017)

There's a handy map on the front page of NPR showing both 'leading' and 'winner'


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Crypto derivatives market has just swung heavily towards trump (~40c an hour ago --- now ~65c)
FTX

Presumably, the money guys know what they're doing.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

peterk said:


> Crypto derivatives market has just swung heavily towards trump (~40c an hour ago --- now ~65c)
> FTX
> 
> Presumably, the money guys know what they're doing.


Up to 80c on the dollar for Trump. You can buy a Biden contract for only 20c now.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

Pausing vote counting is not a good idea.


----------



## potato69 (Mar 21, 2018)

peterk said:


> Crypto derivatives market has just swung heavily towards trump (~40c an hour ago --- now ~65c)
> FTX
> 
> Presumably, the money guys know what they're doing.


And now? Trump (like him as a person) is close to worthless.


----------

